

Qualcomm job listing for iPhone dev guru sets Internet absolutely aflutter - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/26/qualcomm-job-listing-for-iphone-dev-guru-sets-internet-absolutel/

======
tshtf
Could be LTE and not CDMA2000, since Qualcomm plays there:

<http://www.qualcomm.com/products_services/airlinks/lte.html>

